# My Bichons first haircut



## serenity (Mar 15, 2011)

I recently got a 1 1/2 year old bichon in need of a proper haircut. I wanted to share the pics. First pic is after I trimmed the hair around her eyes and her ears myself (not a happy puppy  ) 2nd and 3rd pics is after the grooming. Baileys ears and tail were almost all mats. Previous owners obviously didn't care too much about taking care of it. She is much much happier now, imo.:biggrin1:


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

She looks so much better after her grooming....Great job..!!


----------

